# 3000-year-old toolkit suggests skilled warriors crossed Europe to fight an epic battle



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

“It’s extremely rare to find a box or pouch [like this],” on an ancient battlefield, says Thomas Terberger, an archaeologist with the Lower Saxony State Office for Cultural Heritage in Hanover, Germany, who describes the find with colleagues in a paper published today in Antiquity. “Somebody lost it there.”




Wow, what crystal ball has he got?

'The battle raged in a narrow, swampy valley that runs along the Tollense River, in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, 160 kilometers north of Berlin (what battle?). Many of the artifacts sank below the water and were preserved in pristine condition. Since the site was discovered in 1996, archaeologists have uncovered metal and wooden weaponry and more than 12,000 pieces of human bone'...

'The new find, unearthed in 2016, includes cylindrical fragments of bronze, along with a bronze knife, awl, and small chisel. The jumble of tools and scrap metal *resemble* someone’s personal effects, rather than a ritual deposit or hoard. Archaeologists say the tools were likely in a bag or box that decayed. But the contents were held in place by the thick mud of the riverbed—until divers found them some 3000 years later'

Thats that solved then 

'The watery conditions below the surface also preserved bits of wood, including the awl’s birch handle, which helped *archaeologists date* the finds. Within a few meters of the bronze objects, divers found more debris from the *battle*, including arrowheads, dress pins, a bronze knife with a bone handle, and a human rib and cranium. All the finds date to *about 1300 B.C.E.*, ( not bc?) supporting the idea that they were part of a single event.

The bronze scraps and chisel to cut them are suggestive of something else, too: the dawn of currency. “Metal objects are starting to become not only tools but money,” Terberger says. “The fact that they had the possibility to trade with each other is something new.”

I am still wondering 'what battle?' 

Just have to love the mainstream  isn't this the stuff humans used for building pyramids too? 

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EmmanuelZorgDate: 2019-10-17 18:21:56Reaction Score: 0


Looks more to me like someone was actively salvaging all the bronze they could find, but never managed to melt it back down into something else.  

At least it is not the usual explanation along the lines of "these were evidently part of some religious sacrifice, where the bronze was cast into the battlefield to ward off evil spirits"


----------

